#  Der kleine Patient >   spontanes erbrechen nach Milch >

## Anonymisiert

Unser Kleiner (22 Monate) erbricht ab und an - vornehmlich nach dem trinken von Milch. Kann das auf laktoseunverträglichkeit hindeuten?

----------


## Testmod

This is a moderation Usability test - please ignore.
remodified v1.1.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Anony, 
im Normalfall gibt es eine Reaktion auf den Milchzucker (Lactoseintoleranz). Es ist allerdings so das in vielen Lebensmitteln Lactose zum Teil auch zugesetzt ist. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle dies einmal ausprobieren, ich schätze Ihr habt im Haushalt auch Joghurt  der hat in etwa den gleichen Gehalt an Lactose. Was passiert wenn Du dem Kind ein / zwei  Teelöffel Joghurt gibt`s.? 
Nun müsste man sehen wie er darauf reagiert - *Bauchweh* - oder wieder Erbrechen dann solltest Du alle Milchprodukte  + Produkte wo Milchzucker als Zutat drauf steht weglassen. 
Wenn Das Kind etwas älter ist könnte man einen (Wasserstoffatemtest ) machen. 
Die Möglichkeit besteht allerdings das es auch einen ganz anderen Hintergrund gibt (z.B. Infekt...).  
Woüberall Lactose drin sein könnte->  Lebensmittelgruppe Lebensmittel  Brot und Backwaren Brot- und Kuchenbackmischungen, Milchbrötchen, Waffeln, Kuchen, Kekse, Knäcke, Kräcker  Fertiggerichte und -saucen Pizza, Knödel, Lasagne, Backfisch, Kühl- und Tiefkühlgerichte, Konservenwaren, marinierte Fleisch- oder Gemüsezubereitungen, Gourmet- und Grillsoßen, Salatdressing, Mayonnaise, Pesto, Brotaufstriche, …  Fleisch und Wurstwaren Würstchen (z.B. Brühwürste), Leberwurst, fettreduzierte Wurstwaren, Wurstkonserven, Schinken, ...  Instant-Erzeugnisse Instant-Suppen, Instant-Soßen, Instant-Cremes, Kartoffelpüreepulver, Knödelpulver, Bratlingmischungen, ...  Süßwaren Eiscreme, Schokolade, Sahne- und Karamellbonbons, süße Riegel, Nougat, Nuss-Nougat-Creme, Pralinen, Weichlakritzwaren, …  weitere Produkte Müslimischungen, Margarineprodukte, Streichcremes, Gewürzmischungen, Süßstofftabletten, Aromen, Verdickungs- und Bindemittel, ...  
Quelle Kennzeichnung | Inhaltsstoffe | Tipps | Laktoseintoleranz - ernaehrung.de

----------


## jjdererste5

Soweit ich weiß, sind bei einer Lactoseintoleranz eher Blähungen und Durchfall die Reaktion.

----------

